# Kidney Stones



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

I really am not looking forward to those if the S does ever HTF. Yesterday around 1:45 I felt like something had hit me in the kidney just all the sudden. I couldn't whiz at all no matter how hard I tried and felt like a donkey had kicked me in the boys(If I ever find said donkey I will shoot him dead). So it only went downhill from there, I went to the ER and laid there for about 45 minutes wanting to die. They finally came in and gave me something for pain, and I went for a CT scan. About 2 hours later they came in and said they didn't see any stones in the left side (left was the one hurting). I was like OK, but I knew there was a stone in my mind. Well feeling like they thought I was crazy I left. About 2 this morning I passed 2 stones, guess I wasn't crazy after all.::clapping::


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I hope you feel better, I hear the pain is unimaginable...


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If the shit ever hits the fan I will go "Procure" the nearest lithotripter and bring it by. We can barter for my services. Usually it is $10,000.00 per session but I will accept two bottles of Jack Daniels or comparable libation. I have no clue how to use one so I may just end up pummeling you with sound waves and only traumatizing you so I can afford to be a little cheaper than the real guys.

They suck, I know. Get better soon.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Twins! Congrats!

Stones are a bitch.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

A new contraption must be created in case of SHTF


----------



## DennisP (Mar 3, 2014)

I have felt your pain! I didn't know what it was at first. The pain got to be so bad that I was throwing up. Once I got to the ER they hit me with morphine. Didn't work. Then they came in with Dilaudid and everything was WONDERFUL. I couldn't imagine going through that without any meds, but I don't think I'll be able to get my hands on any of that stuff for my BOB.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

I've broke bones, strained ligaments/tendons, had concussions. Horses have bucked me off, I've been kicked bitten, head butted and stepped on by horses. 
I was in a fight (with a REALLY big football player) and had my sternum cracked.

The only thing that even comes close to a kidney stone that I've experienced was a pinched nerve in my back!

AJ


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

It isn't so bad... sort of like pissing big pieces of broken glass. Think of a large marble that instead of being smooth it is nothing but sharp edges. It really got my attention. I am really proud of myself for not screaming or passing out.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Shooting Sputnik out your butt might compare.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sargedog said:


> I really am not looking forward to those if the S does ever HTF. Yesterday around 1:45 I felt like something had hit me in the kidney just all the sudden. I couldn't whiz at all no matter how hard I tried and felt like a donkey had kicked me in the boys(If I ever find said donkey I will shoot him dead). So it only went downhill from there, I went to the ER and laid there for about 45 minutes wanting to die. They finally came in and gave me something for pain, and I went for a CT scan. About 2 hours later they came in and said they didn't see any stones in the left side (left was the one hurting). I was like OK, but I knew there was a stone in my mind. Well feeling like they thought I was crazy I left. About 2 this morning I passed 2 stones, guess I wasn't crazy after all.::clapping::


Glad you are feeling better; I hear stones are terrible.

Still, this doesn't prove your sanity. Just sayin'. :lol:


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

This what I think of with fish hook barbs all over it.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Passed a kidney stone while pregnant. Couldn't have any pain meds.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

Still, this doesn't prove your sanity. Just sayin'. :lol:[/QUOTE]

You always know how to cheer me up!lol


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> Passed a kidney stone while pregnant. Couldn't have any pain meds.


Well you need to put SAINT before MrsInor then.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I've had a couple of these and they're very unpleasant. I hope you get well soon.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Kidney stones do provide a gauge as to how tough you are. Other little aches and pains (broken bones, dislocated fingers, etc) pale in comparison. I pass five or six a year and have for years. It certainly isn't a lot of fun.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Oh geez... a memory I wish to stop recalling.

Driving to Abilene, back starts to feel sore, right side.
Have to pull over. Rubbing it didn't help, must not be muscle cramps.
Wasn't centered in the spine, so no nerve pinch.
Called up my dad. Described the wrenching pain. Confirmation received, kidney stone.

Half way between start and finish lines, no hospital until either was reached.
Curled up, stretched out, rolled over, wincing, moaning in the passenger seat while the wife took the wheel the rest of the way.
The pain had moved. It had transitioned from the back to the side, still horrible.
Destination reached, no introductions to the awaiting relatives, straight to the commode.
An hour later, and some pain meds from Gran, and the suffering had subsided.
"We've reached the bladder", the small stone exclaimed.

Now, we wait...

2 weeks we wait...

Worry has taken firm hold. "Where will I be?" "When will it happen?" "What will it feel like?" I had no answers.

As shear luck would have it, the day arrived when I had chosen to work from home. "Phew! How embarrassing for this to have happened at work."
The bottle awaiting on the counter for the past two weeks, just in case, would finally be fruitful.
Every trip to drain the snake was suspenseful, for both the thought of passing a stone, and the challenge of not overflowing the bottle onto the grasping hand. (ewww)
Suddenly... the moment arrived.
Firm grip on the bottle, wincing in painful anticipation... the flow ran dry just before extraction. "NOOOOO!"
It was stuck. He didn't want to leave. We had grown so close over the past 2 weeks, letting go was just too hard to do.
A light tap, followed by a pinprick of pain confirmed it.
Failure to fire. Lodged in the barrel.

Copious amounts of fluid were quickly consumed. Water, orange, cranberry, apple, anything to get the kidneys working at max capacity.
An hour later, awaiting with baited breath, *blip*.
My little hellion had said goodbye and sunken to the bottom of the gold-filled bottle.

A quick wash, and I now had a fantastic new ice breaker to bust out at parties!
The little asteroid was a jagged, round-ish, deep red and brown shard ball.
I was quite the proud parent.
I'd survived, and not a tear was shed during the entire ordeal.
Man Card firmly retained.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

14 Effective Natural Remedies For Kidney Stones From Home


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I passed mine alone in the ladies room at the community college I was attending at the time. Didn't think to save it.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

I saved mine,for a while,because it had a hook that resembled a cats claw.

Then one day I decided "why am I keeping this nasty thing?" and tossed it along with my mason jar of toenail clippings and belly button lint.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

What did you name them, I guess you're the father but do you know who the mother is? ID twins, I presume.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Chuckle (though not a laughing matter until the aftermath). Woke in the middle of the night thinking I'd blown an appendix. RN on the phone told me to call 911. So I drove the thirty miles to the ER. Some weeks later the thing passed. When I took it in to drop off at the lab, I told the lab guy to be real careful, as this was my first-born. Got a snicker out of the grim-faced, seen-it-all lab guy. They say it's the closest thing a man can come to know what it feels like to have a baby. I, too, have been stomped by horses, hit with falling trees, chain saw cuts, etc. Nothing compares to the pain of a KS (three or four more came along in due time). Been ten years without one, but they say there's more hanging in there just waiting to drop out. Sigh.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

sargedog said:


> I really am not looking forward to those if the S does ever HTF. Yesterday around 1:45 I felt like something had hit me in the kidney just all the sudden. I couldn't whiz at all no matter how hard I tried and felt like a donkey had kicked me in the boys(If I ever find said donkey I will shoot him dead). So it only went downhill from there, I went to the ER and laid there for about 45 minutes wanting to die. They finally came in and gave me something for pain, and I went for a CT scan. About 2 hours later they came in and said they didn't see any stones in the left side (left was the one hurting). I was like OK, but I knew there was a stone in my mind. Well feeling like they thought I was crazy I left. About 2 this morning I passed 2 stones, guess I wasn't crazy after all.::clapping::


Heard that smarts. Glad you was able to cough em on up..figuratively speaking. Had an old pal who had one bust loose after a session of hogging up some stout moonshine. Try that if you get any additional afflictions.


----------

